# Hatchling Tubs



## samanslow (Feb 14, 2007)

Thinking ahead and wondering whats the best hatchling tubs to get for corns?

Hermione completely blued over now so expecting eggs within the next 2-3weeks so trying to plan ahead whilst I have the £££

Any suggestions on make, supplier, size would be fab

x


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

We are going to be using the tubs you get crickets/locusts in I think, saves on money! (We're washing them out first of course!)


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

that was emily...

useing cricket / locust tubs was recomended in another thread on this forums! so thats what we will be going tith as we go through a lot of them with the beardies so have lots saved up! means we save a bit of money.. 
Our yellow rat snake has blued up aswell now.. expecting her to shed this weekend and then it should be 7-10 days before she lays, same for corns i believe.. 
We are first time breeders this year so i could be wrong about everything but this is what we are going by acording to what we have been told by various people.. 
OWen


----------



## SCI (Feb 28, 2006)

You could also try tesco,they have 0.5 liter tubs
for around 50p each.Then just drill holes
in them.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

mEOw said:


> We are going to be using the tubs you get crickets/locusts in I think, saves on money! (We're washing them out first of course!)


I personally don't like using them.. as the holes made for ventilation for crickets tend to leave a sort of sharp surface on the inside of the box, and hatchlings rub on them..

also.. they pop the lids off quite easily too sometimes..

N


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

try any supermarket and they are bound to have some cheap tupper ware you can just drill holes in...


----------



## Rembrandt (Dec 29, 2006)

I bought some of these for my hatchlings. !Flip-Ups 10 Medium www.reptileforums.co.uk Special Offer by: Cornish


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

Rembrandt said:


> I bought some of these for my hatchlings. !Flip-Ups 10 Medium www.reptileforums.co.uk Special Offer by: Cornish


*wow thats a great price thanks hun  i'm gonna get some....*

*Sam *


----------



## samanslow (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks all.

Nerys - the first corn we brought was in a cricket tub and yes I agree they can push the lid off - ours did it in the car on the way home from the shop.

Have just ordered some of the flip top ones from cornish crispa (thanks rembrandt) they look perfect and have airholes so no messing about drilling.

Just got to work out what to use as water bowls now lol


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

good point about the cricket tubs, i dont think i thought that one through properly, just someone said they use them for all their hatchlings so i thought "thats a good idea, have LOADS of them lying around" lol
Owen


----------



## Rembrandt (Dec 29, 2006)

1949_sam said:


> *wow thats a great price thanks hun  i'm gonna get some....*
> 
> *Sam *


Don't know if they're still doing it, but if you asked they were throwing in an extra 2 free....


----------



## Rembrandt (Dec 29, 2006)

samanslow said:


> Just got to work out what to use as water bowls now lol


I'll see if i can find a pic (or i'll take one when i get home), but my local pet shop does a water bowl that the hatchlings can sneak under too and they seem to love them.


----------



## jvbernard (Oct 26, 2006)

*hatchling tubs*

i would suggest these, eBay.co.uk: REPTILE HATCHLING REARING BOXES / SPIDER packs of 15 (item 130090589638 end time 25-Mar-07 14:53:20 BST) they make life easier when feeding, i bought them from Tim, also, the arrived quickly too, will get some more too. i also hear they are the prefered choice with many breeders


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

jvbernard said:


> i would suggest these, eBay.co.uk: REPTILE HATCHLING REARING BOXES / SPIDER packs of 15 (item 130090589638 end time 25-Mar-07 14:53:20 BST) they make life easier when feeding, i bought them from Tim, also, the arrived quickly too, will get some more too. i also hear they are the prefered choice with many breeders


the only thing i found with them is the lids are a bit flimsy and i would trust them with hatchlings i think there could probaly pop them off, and after a while the flip up bit is starting to give way think there would be great for spiders, and hatchling lizards but i dont know if i would use them for hatchlings, dont get me wrong it might have just been the one i got that was a bit flimsy who knows

anyway i use the cadbury tubs cant find them on google but there great most rep shops use them for housing there babies there veery tough and the lid is more secure as its made out of hard plastic same as body


----------



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

I have bought the flip ups as well, seem ok but no baby leos in there yet!

Not sure on snakes, if they have to bathe or whatever, but we're using plastic milk bottle lids for ours.... I live in a house of 8 so we go through quite a few!!! lol


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

water bowl wise. check out wilkinsons. in the pet section they have brightly coloured plastic bowls . 28p each and there's no way they can turn them over! in the small animals section


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

round our way the chinese take aways come in tupperware style plastic tubs , similar size to crix tubs but no sharp pointy holes: victory: 

good excuse for eating chinese food too :lol2:


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

Rembrandt said:


> I bought some of these for my hatchlings. !Flip-Ups 10 Medium www.reptileforums.co.uk Special Offer by: Cornish


i got some of these too :lol2: superb


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

yes the bowls from wilkinsons are great I have loads.
Also I have used the things that go under chair wheels, easier to tip over than the others but are a perfect size for hatchlings


----------



## buddy (Jul 10, 2007)

just went to purchase those flip tops great price but have you seen delivery cos omg £8.17 lol


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

buddy said:


> just went to purchase those flip tops great price but have you seen delivery cos omg £8.17 lol




spidershop sells them too , no idea about deliver costs though 

Plastic Boxes & Tubs - Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates


----------



## sue (Mar 17, 2005)

I use Cadbury boxes, I swear by them for everything lol! What you have to consider when buying hatchling boxes is that they might be in them for quite a while and small tubs with hard to get off/on lids are a pain when it comes to changing water and feeding and cleaning out.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

I use small rub's


----------



## Greenphase (Feb 9, 2008)

For hatchling corns i used to use small cadburies boxes to house them in.Loo roll cardboard innards for hides and a milk bottle lid for a water bowl.Needless to say they were all kept on kitchen roll so i used to hold the innards from them back as well for extra hides.

IMHO cricket tubs are ok for transporting hatchlings with their new owner but if you are going to be breeding for a few years then you want tubs that will stand the test of time which cricket tubs just dont do


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

the new style hard crix tubs are pretty good though,
& no rough holes on the inside either.
& seeing as they are FREE they are good value


----------

